# Canadian Army organization and equipment in 1980s



## Lmansir (19 Aug 2016)

I am attempting to build a force for a wargame based on the book "Team Yankee." The book is set in a hypothetical invasion of Germany by the Soviet army in 1985. I would like to field a Canadian force for the game. I have been unable to find very much concrete information. I would appreciate any help. 

Thank you, and regards


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2016)

Google 4CMBG. Literally the exact force that would be there in Germany during that timeframe.


----------



## Lmansir (19 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the information! That is exactly what I have been looking for. I am a fan of the Canadian army. My allied forces for the WW 2 version of this game are all Canadian! I enjoy playing them.I hope my Team Yankee Canadians do just as well.

Thanks again,


----------



## Ostrozac (20 Aug 2016)

Steel Panthers MBT is a free download video game that contains pretty comprehensive lists of equipment for multiple armies, including Canada, organized by year since World War II.

(Steel Panther, on the other hand, is a comedic glam rock band, be precise in your googling).


----------



## noneck (20 Aug 2016)

See if you can get a hold of First Clash 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/FIRST-CLASH-combat-close-up-world/dp/B0012L57B8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1329565865&sr=8-5

First Clash 1985, Kenneth Macksey.  Kenneth Macksey is an ex armoured core officer who served in WW2, he wrote first clash as a training publication for the Canadian DOD.  The book deals with the deployment of 3 Royal Canadian Regiment (3RCR) Battlegroup as part of a 4 Canadian Mech Brigades defensive battle plan and the attack against them by 290 Motor Rifle Regiment and 301 Tank Regiment. The book covers the organisation and rolls of the various sub components of a Canadian Armoured Battle Group.  The Battle Group comprises 3 Mechanised Companies, Anti Tank Platoon, Recce Platoon, Morter Platoon, a Tank Squadron, a Battery of Guns and an Air Defence section of Javalin.  In addition it covers support from the brigades Helicopter Squadron and the use of Engineers to create an obstacle plan. It considers the preparation for and deployment to the defended locations, the sequence of the battle preparation and the detail of the occupation of the defence, then the actions against the two Soviet units which includes their engagement of 3RCR's covering force elements followed by the main action and the sequence of arrival by the Soviets onto the RCR positions.  It closes with the 4 Canadian Mech Brigade  withdrawing covered by the Royal Canadian Dragoons (RCD) Squadron Group comprising 2 Troops of armour and a mechanised platoon from the Royal 22e Regiment (R22R) together with two sections of anti armour weapons and support from the RCD Recce platoon in Lynx supported by the Brigades Artillery Regiment and unit mortars.

Some more info on 4 CMBG
http://coldwargamer.blogspot.ca/2012/06/orbat-1980s-4cmbg-battle-group-part-1.html


----------



## a_majoor (6 Dec 2016)

Going even farther into the weeds, these two articles delve down to the tactical use of machine guns (part II is specific to the period in question) at a Company level. There should be enough to extrapolate something of how companies fit into a higher formation as well.

http://regimentalrogue.com/emmagees/emmagees1.htm

http://regimentalrogue.com/emmagees/emmagees2.htm

Looking at it in the other direction, a good check on your Soviet forces can be found in Red Army, by Ralph Peters

Enjoy


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Dec 2016)

Written by Machine Gun Nette as he was known. An interesting fellow to speak with.


----------

